
LastPass Disaster: Personal Account Data “Exported” to Enterprise Shared Folders - Tomte
https://old.reddit.com/r/sysadmin/comments/dmo8r3/lastpass_disaster_linked_personal_account_data/
======
cmer
I've been trusting 1password since the pre 1.0 days and was never
disappointed. They seem like stand up people who always try to do the right
thing.

The switch to subscription slightly rubbed me the wrong way, like many, but
then I paused, reconsidered how much I usually pay for upgrades and the value
I get from 1P. I though it was fair.

I say all this because I found all the alternatives to be clunky, buggy or
insecure. This is the sweet spot for me.

------
sdan
This is why I use pass [0].

[https://www.passwordstore.org/](https://www.passwordstore.org/)

~~~
GauntletWizard
+1 for pass. Pass is conceptually simple, and some of it's negatives (It's
hard to see who read which passwords) are actually positives (Assume every
password a compromised account had access to is compromised)

